# Whatsit #109



## 480sparky (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## 480sparky (Jul 24, 2012)

Tuesday morning hint:  This is usually associated with clothing.


----------



## sm4him (Jul 24, 2012)

Hmmm...usually "associated" with clothing...so not necessarily ON the clothing, just associated with it.

After looking at the photo and pondering the clue, I have come up with this definitive answer:

I have NO idea. 

At these crazy magnifications, it could be a piece of THREAD for all I know. 

uh, is it...a needle?  That seems just about as likely as a piece of thread, which is to say, it doesn't seem likely at all. But it's all I got right now.


----------



## cguron (Jul 24, 2012)

Is this the laundry instructions label from clothing? 
Denim fabric?
Any fabric?


----------



## Markw (Jul 24, 2012)

Looks a bit out of focus to me..? :er:

Mark


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 24, 2012)

A button?


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Markw (Jul 24, 2012)

Scissors?  Some sort of blade.  I'm not familiar with clothing-related objects, but I'm sure there's something with blades.

Mark


----------



## cguron (Jul 24, 2012)

Collar stay?
The transparent plastic packing material for shirts put around collar?


----------



## TCampbell (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm thinking this is the plastic fasteners that hold the price tag on.


----------



## Aloicious (Jul 24, 2012)

TCampbell said:


> I'm thinking this is the plastic fasteners that hold the price tag on.



+1 on this


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 24, 2012)

Aloicious said:


> TCampbell said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking this is the plastic fasteners that hold the price tag on.
> ...


----------

